# wind direction / mountain face



## rocojerry (Feb 24, 2012)

in regards to wind holds --

what is the best/worst case scenarios which cause wind holds?

I believe a cross wind is the most dangerous for chairs/gondola's, but could be wrong....

For example purposes, lets say a mountain faces north....  is a wind from the north or south best and a wind from the east or west worst?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 24, 2012)

^ correct
Cross winds put lifts on hold.
Parallel winds can too if they are strong enough.
Detachable lifts seem to be more prone to wind holds, likely due to the fact that the detachable grip may be compromised by a swinging chair.


----------

